# adding window casing/moulding to existing windows



## Indy_Steve (Jan 26, 2008)

I am looking for suggestions or standard practices for adding wood moulding and sills to existing windows. Currently, there is only drywall (no moulding) and a composite (cheap) sill. My main concern is what to do with the inside casing - which is drywall. I plan to remove the composite sill and replace it with wood followed by wood moulding around the top and sides of the window and a bottom apron. This would leave drywall inside the window opening and no reveal. I can't add wood to the inside since this would make the opening narrower and then the shades and blinds would not fit. The other option would be to remove the dry wall and replace it with wood - but this is a lot of work which I would rather avoid.

Would it look acceptable to have the wood trim on the outside (as described above) and drywall inside? Any have other suggestions?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Possibly use a stainable wood laminate to face the inside casing. This would cover the dryway and allow you to match the wood trim more. 

Might have to give up a little width on the blinds depending on how tight they are, but it would be a lot less than using full width trim lumber.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Im guessing that you have some type of texture on the drywall which would cause problems with a laminate. I'd probably just use some thinner wood. You can get 1/4" thick oak, pine and others in various widths (4",6", etc) at most home centers. If that is still too thick then you'd really have to tear the dywall off. I just couldn't justify having casing on the walls but drywall on the returns. Maybe if you are using white painted wood on white painted walls, but that still could draw some strange looks when you sell the place.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Sammy said:


> Possibly use a stainable wood laminate to face the inside casing. This would cover the dryway and allow you to match the wood trim more.
> .


This would require turning the corner at the corner bead with the wood laminate, creating a very fragile outside corner; in order to allow some reveal when installing the window casing. If it is pained trim you could install the new sill with horns wide enough to receive the window casing, then float the sheetrock jambs to get rid of any texture, followed by primer and a couple coats of trim paint. With window treatments hiding most of it anyway, it will probably pass most people's casual observation, but it is not going to fool anyone into believing that it is wood returns. IMO, if you want wood, you should rip out the existing sheetrock and do it correctly, or live with it as is.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Rip out the sheetrock, as stated. Install some nice wood jambs, stools, aprons, & casing.... get your existing shades cut down in length, and break down and buy some new blinds.

Wanting to salvage the existing blinds: is really going to hold you back from making some very nice looking improvements on those windows.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Rip out the sheetrock, as stated. Install some nice wood jambs, stools, aprons, & casing.... get your existing shades cut down in length, and break down and buy some new blinds.
> 
> Wanting to salvage the existing blinds: is really going to hold you back from making some very nice looking improvements on those windows.


I agree.. Tear out the rock and replace it with a nice window liner.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Rip out the sheetrock, as stated. Install some nice wood jambs, stools, aprons, & casing.... get your existing shades cut down in length, and break down and buy some new blinds.
> 
> Wanting to salvage the existing blinds: is really going to hold you back from making some very nice looking improvements on those windows.


You know I agree from my post above, but I can tell you from personal experience, sometimes it is not that easy to convince yourself, depends on what he currently has for "shades or blinds". I wanted to do some nicer casing work on the windows in my own master bdrm, but we had those opaque fabric window treatments that open and close like venetian blinds, and I could not convince myself to just trash them at $400 per window :no: .
Finally, after a few years, the sun had taken it's toll on them and they began to come apart, much easier on my conscience.


----------

